# 66 093 heads with 1225 date code?



## 64toplessgoat (Dec 3, 2010)

I thought all Pontiac date codes started with a letter. I have a matched set of 093 heads dated 1225. Any ideas as to why? Were they cast on Dec.2, 65? I was told they came off a 66 421 Tri Power car. I've had them and the Tri Power for 20 years and never checked them until now.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I don't believe that is the date code. Look for it at #3 in the pic below....


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I think that is the date code....and it could be an "I" for Sept. '65.... the 093's were standard issue heads on the GTO 389's and big car 421's in '66....no difference between 4 bbl and tripower..


----------



## 64toplessgoat (Dec 3, 2010)

The 389's had the date code under the valve cover where it is shown in my picture, the 400's had it where 68greengoat's diagram shows it. It just doesn't look like an I or an L to me.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I did not know that about 389's. Learn something new everyday......


----------

